# Installing MongoDB 2.2.2 without SpiderMonkey fails



## braincomb (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello,

I've recently updated my ports and wanted to install MongoDB 2.2.2, but it fails without SpiderMonkey. I am on FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE.

Make sure lang/spidermonkey is not installed, and you have V8.
Go to /usr/ports/databases/mongodb, then make config (check V8), make install.

Results:

```
===>  Found saved configuration for mongodb-2.2.2_2
===>  Extracting for mongodb-2.2.2_2
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for mongodb-src-r2.2.2.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for mongodb-2.2.2_2
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for mongodb-2.2.2_2
===>   mongodb-2.2.2_2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/scons - found
===>   mongodb-2.2.2_2 depends on shared library: boost_system - found
===>   mongodb-2.2.2_2 depends on shared library: execinfo.1 - found
===>   mongodb-2.2.2_2 depends on shared library: nspr4 - found
===>   mongodb-2.2.2_2 depends on shared library: pcre - found
===>   mongodb-2.2.2_2 depends on shared library: snappy - found
===>   mongodb-2.2.2_2 depends on shared library: v8 - found
===>  Configuring for mongodb-2.2.2_2
===>  Building for mongodb-2.2.2_2
scons: Reading SConscript files ...
Mkdir(".scons/FreeBSD/nohost")
scons version: 2.1.0
python version: 2 7 3 'final' 0
Checking whether the C++ compiler worksyes
Checking for C library pcrecpp... yes
Checking for C library pcre... yes
Checking for C library snappy... yes
Checking for C library js... no
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mongodb.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mongodb.
```

After some scouting the web, it seems it's/was a known issue, http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=173538

Any ideas?

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 28, 2013)

It looks like somebody is working on it. But it only has been a few days. Give the maintainer some time to fix the port.


----------

